# UberEats ONLY - Do we still need ABN?



## fruber (Jul 23, 2017)

Used to do UberEats (no UberX ever) but stopped after I got a full time job.

Want to get back into it now, but my ABN that I used for UE before has expired - do we still need to apply for it now? It's free anyway, so that not a problem.

Besides the ABN, the app still has all my documents except my criminal background chanck which I have to redo - free if I go into the Port Melbourne hub and get it done there?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Airtax has an accurate and clear explanation:

*Do I need an ABN as a food delivery partner?*

Yes! As a food delivery partner, you are operating as a sole trader and the food delivery companies are paying you to deliver food for them - as though you are a contractor. As a result of this arrangement, you need your own Australian Business Number (ABN) in order to sign up to work for these companies and begin operating.

_NOTE: This does not apply to you if you are employed by a specific restaurant, and deliver food as part of your employment agreement with them. _

*Do I need to register for GST as a food delivery partner?*

If you choose to begin as food delivery partner, you will not be required to register for GST purposes unless you are earning $75,000 from this activity annually. This $75,000 threshold does not include things like salary and wages, or any other income sources that are not earned under your sole trader ABN.

(https://help.airtax.com.au/hc/en-us...ery-drivers-including-UberEats-and-Deliveroo-)

Australian Business Register:

*Cancel/re-apply for an ABN*

The Australian Business Register (ABR) maintains the information available through ABN Lookup and is responsible for cancelling and issuing ABNs.


To re-apply for (reactivate) your ABN:
If your ABN has been cancelled, you will need to re-apply for an ABN. Please refer to applying for an ABN  on the ABR website for more information.
Only when you have been issued with an ABN, will it show as 'active' on ABN Lookup.

To cancel your ABN
You must inform the Australian Business Register (ABR) if you have ceased trading or your business has been sold. Please refer to cancel your ABN  on the ABR website for more information.
Only when your ABN has been cancelled on the ABR will it show as 'cancelled' on ABN Lookup.

As ABN Lookup cannot cancel or issue an ABN, please contact the ABR  for further assistance.

(https://abr.business.gov.au/ContactUs/Activate)


----------

